# SEA COBRA (Laticauda sp.)



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

I've introduced you before one of my friend who researchs on retitles at his college. I posted his Borneo photo journal a few weeks ago.

His main subject is sea snakes, especially on Laticauda sp.

Now I will show you his some of photos from Iriomote-island where located south Japan near Okinawa.



........................................

Sea Snakes are highly venomous marine reptiles inhabiting the warm tropical waters of the world. 

_Laticauda sp._



The close-up





Laticauda is a genus of snakes from the Hydrophiidae. The laticauda is the least adapted to sea life of all the members of Hydrophiidae; it retains the wide ventral scales typical of terrestrial snakes and has only a poorly developed tail fin. Laticauda live in shore and part-time on land because of their good terrestrial locomotion.
The Laticauda is found through out the South and South East asian islands spreading from South China to northern Australia.



_Laticauda　colubrina_




The close-up 
They are kind of Elapidae. So got pretty round faces basicly. 




Professional bare-handing. :smile:

​


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Awesome snake lovely colour! great pics to.: victory:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

my dream colours of snake would be black and turquoise... 


that is a beautiful animal thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

freikin gorgeous!!
:grin1:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice pics. How comes you get to see and handle all the good snakes!
:lol2:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

that snake is really pretty! thanks


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

cool pics *o*, they are beautiful snakes


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

looks like a sea krait...but i have never seen them as blue as that!!! Is it a sea krait or cobra :S?

Have seen them on steve irwin, they arnt agressiva atall!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

aww wow! id love to be able to see one of those in the flesh!


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

snakelover said:


> looks like a sea krait...but i have never seen them as blue as that!!! Is it a sea krait or cobra :S?
> 
> Have seen them on steve irwin, they arnt agressiva atall!




They are kind of Elapidae. (cobras):smile:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

cool 
They arnt agressive...doesnt angie have 1?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

snakelover said:


> looks like a sea krait...but i have never seen them as blue as that!!! Is it a sea krait or cobra :S?
> 
> Have seen them on steve irwin, they arnt agressiva atall!


yes it is a sea krait, they are just in the same family as cobras and mambas and taipans.


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Thats one hell of a nice snake mate!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

snakelover said:


> looks like a sea krait...but i have never seen them as blue as that!!! Is it a sea krait or cobra :S?
> 
> Have seen them on steve irwin, they arnt agressiva atall!


:lol2: he dosnt literally mean cobra he means its the cobra of the sea :grin1:


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

pretty:mf_dribble: Dont they follow big fish and catch the run aways?


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

wow! thanks 4 showing us these pics, thats one pretty snake!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Great pics, I love sea snakes.


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

about this docile nature stuff.
i was lead to believe kraits have _very_ potent venom, with one species in particular being singled out for really impressive venom..


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

yes they have extremely potent venom but are really really docile!


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Very nice looking snake, must be quite cool to watch them under water.


----------

